# (ebay) Großes PC-Spiele Paket bis 160 Stück uvm.



## Bluemaster (1. Mai 2010)

*(ebay) Großes PC-Spiele Paket bis 160 Stück uvm.*

Hallo zusammen,
verkaufe bei Ebay eine große PC Spielesammlung es sind bis zu 160 PC Spiele drin.Sind auch alles aufgelistet was im Paket beinhaltet ist!
Siehe Auktion:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP... 
Dann gibt es nochwas für Snowboarder:
Ein DVD Filme Pack beide nagelneu in Folie eingeschweißt:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP... 
Alasca - Love Song #19 NEU original signiert:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP... 
Dann noch ein mobiler Towerständer:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200467641055&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
ChiMaax Massagegerät + Chi-Maxx Buch + Chi-Maxx CD NEU http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200467915124#ht_3535wt_1165
Viele Spass bei meinem Auktionen!


----------

